# Graphtec Plotter blade problems. Please help.



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

I am new here, but I have visited once or twice before.

I have been having some problems with my Graphtec plotter blades. I have a CE5000-60 Graphtec plotter, and I have had it several years. I ordered some blades from the company I purchased the plotter from, and they worked fine. One blade I had lasted several, several months, and I used it a lot every single day. I ordered some more blades from them, but this time, the blades do not last but a day. I put a new blade in, and it lasted one or two cuts before it wouldn't cut worth anything. I believe I cut 20 items that were only letters and 9" x 1.25". That was all I got out of the blade so I put another one in. The same thing. The third blade didn't last long either. Now I either received bad blades or I am doing something wrong? I probably am not doing something right because I am not a professional. I make decals to use on our products and that is it. I have run into this problem before as well, but it always seems to work itself out. I just hate wasting $15 on a blade that only lasts one or two cuts. 

I ordered some from eBay from a business, and that blade lasted only 8 cuts of the same lettering listed above. Surely I have not received dull blades from different companies. I must be doing something wrong. Any ideas? I thought maybe I had the blade too far out, but I can rub my fingers across the tip and it doesn't cut me or anything.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Go to http://www.cleancutblade.com and Ross will set you up with some really nice blades. My blade from graphtec didn't last long either, so it isn't just you. You might also be using too much pressure or down force and it is dulling the blade. Mine was working ok until it sucked the vinyl back too far and just started pounding the blade into the plastic frame. Needless to say it didn't cut at all after that. Someone on here introduced me to Clean Cut Blades and I was able to get 5 blades for less than the price of ONE blade from graphtec. I wouldn't run my fingers across his blades...


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Do I ask to speak with Ross? Can I email or do I need to call? I prefer emailing because he might think I'm crazy with my plotter problems.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you try cleaning the blade holder to make sure the blade is truning freely?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

+1 for ross. 

you may be snapping the tips off your blades by over-extending them and also too much force. What does the cutting strip look like?


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Did you try cleaning the blade holder to make sure the blade is truning freely?



I did. The blades still aren't performing well.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

jiarby said:


> +1 for ross.
> 
> you may be snapping the tips off your blades by over-extending them and also too much force. What does the cutting strip look like?



The tips do not look like they have snapped. They look as if they are just dull on the end. I put the force at a lower point to start out with, but that only lasts one or two cuts. Then I have to up the pressure because it isn't cutting correctly. 

I'm not sure what the cutting strip is?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

JJL618 said:


> I'm not sure what the cutting strip is?


The cutting strip is the nylon or rubber strip that runs the width of the cutter and supports the material while it is being cut. Without any material in the cutter and the blade installed the blade should be pointing at the cutting strip. If it has and grooves or cuts in it it should be replaced.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Which blades are you using (degree)? We cut thicker materials along with vinyl and use 60 degree for the thick and 45 for the thin. I had the bright idea to use 60 for everything and it was terrible. The blade would only last a few cuts and it was very hard to get the pressure correct.

I switched back to 45 for the vinyl and blades once again last for weeks.

It doesn't make sense to me, the 60 degree blades last weeks or months while cutting magnetic and sandblast mask, but won't work on vinyl? But, I don't fight it. 

CleanCut blades all the way!

DaveW


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Which blades are you using (degree)? We cut thicker materials along with vinyl and use 60 degree for the thick and 45 for the thin. I had the bright idea to use 60 for everything and it was terrible. The blade would only last a few cuts and it was very hard to get the pressure correct.
> 
> I switched back to 45 for the vinyl and blades once again last for weeks.
> 
> ...


I have always used 45 because I just cut Oracal 651 vinyl. I will be ordering some cleancut blades once this supply is up.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I tried to send you a message but your inbox is full.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

lben said:


> I tried to send you a message but your inbox is full.



Sorry. I saw that. I believe I deleted some messages so it should go through now.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me how to get in contact with Clean Cut Blades?
The website is only a single page with an English phone booth and a home address. No e-mail, no phone number, nothing...


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Clean Cut Blade

Clean Cut BladeS dot com goes to a different place.

DaveW


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

So sorry. I fixed my link.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Are all the blades $16.50 for one blade? What type of discount do we get for being a member here at this forum? There is now an online store. Would I be better off calling instead of ordering online?


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

How much did you pay for the blades you bought from your regular supplier? If it's less then those from CCB then those weren't original Graphtec blades because they cost a small fortune. Could be your supplier got his blades from a different source.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Nisei said:


> How much did you pay for the blades you bought from your regular supplier? If it's less then those from CCB then those weren't original Graphtec blades because they cost a small fortune. Could be your supplier got his blades from a different source.



Yeah. I don't think they were original Graphtec blades. They are some off brand company I believe.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

For serious work I'd use good blades like the CCB ones. When experimenting with stuff that might ruin your blade then pick a $3 eBay blade.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Nisei said:


> For serious work I'd use good blades like the CCB ones. When experimenting with stuff that might ruin your blade then pick a $3 eBay blade.



I want some good blades because I cut vinyl everyday. We put them on our products we build so I do need some good ones. They seem high priced though, but if they last a long time, I won't complain.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

It's also strange that the cheap blades I got off ebay seem to work fine with bigger letters, but they don't like to cut the 1" tall lettering that I do.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

From what I've heard (I've only just ordered some myself) the CCB blades are better than most OEM blades.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

Nisei said:


> From what I've heard (I've only just ordered some myself) the CCB blades are better than the original Graphtec blades.



Thanks. I will try some I guess. Please tell me how you like them once you have tried them. 

I don't know if I should go with 45 or 60 degree. I have always just used 45's.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

I was talking to someone from CCB the other day and he told me 60 degree blades are better for small and detailed cutting. The only downside is that they wear slightly faster.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

JJL618 said:


> Are all the blades $16.50 for one blade? What type of discount do we get for being a member here at this forum? There is now an online store. Would I be better off calling instead of ordering online?


He does give a discount, but I'm not sure how much it was. I got 5 blades for less than what I would have paid for one blade from Graphtec. And he ships via USPS so you save on shipping too. When I got my red blade holder from graphtec they charged me $15 for shipping! 

As far as the CCB online store is concerned it doesn't work so you have to call to order. I am so glad someone on here recommended that company because I was holding off getting blades because I couldn't afford $77 for one little blade.


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

lben said:


> He does give a discount, but I'm not sure how much it was. I got 5 blades for less than what I would have paid for one blade from Graphtec. And he ships via USPS so you save on shipping too. When I got my red blade holder from graphtec they charged me $15 for shipping!
> 
> As far as the CCB online store is concerned it doesn't work so you have to call to order. I am so glad someone on here recommended that company because I was holding off getting blades because I couldn't afford $77 for one little blade.



Wow. That is a ridiculous price. I just PM you before I looked at this thread sorry.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

JJL618 said:


> Wow. That is a ridiculous price. I just PM you before I looked at this thread sorry.


That's OK. I thought it looked familiar, but I answered it anyhow. Ross's prices can't be beat and he makes them there in his machine shop, so if he wants to stay in business he has to make good quality stuff. From what I gather from others here, his blades outlast the graphtec blades by a mile.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Give the guy's @ specialty graphics a call , they have some blades that are about $8.00, and they are very good,last a long time, I use one for regular vinyl, one for glitter & rhinestone template material, never a problem with them.


----------



## macetiq (Mar 7, 2011)

Also had problems with blades for Graphtec(craft robo pro 40). The solution was to adapt a blade holder Roland. I working with Poliflex Heat Transfer Film and now the blades last a long time.


----------

